
Laid-back and Passionate - lawira
http://vesess.com/laid-back-and-passionate/
======
hkmurakami
_> Even then, though, we will stay a small team, with ‘satisfactory’ goals,
and hopefully living ‘good enough’ lives._

IMO, a realignment of corporate objectives from "maximizing shareholder
returns" to "giving reasonable returns (to investors)" should ideally develop
in tandem as well. We're all out of whack these days; hopefully we can regain
some balance to society's expectation of our careers and lives one of these
days.

~~~
_pmf_
> IMO, a realignment of corporate objectives from "maximizing shareholder
> returns" to "giving reasonable returns (to investors)" should ideally
> develop in tandem as well.

For publicly traded companies, not maximizing shareholder returns can be a
criminal offense. This is the real problem.

~~~
hkmurakami
Are you sure about this? The Johnson & Johnson credo which I posted above goes
directly against your claim, and so does Costco's operations (where they have
resisted multiple calls by Wall Street to increase prices and reduce employee
pay and benefits)

I can see that not maximizing returns can cause a storm in the shareholder
meetings, but can you give a source for it being a "criminal offense" to
refrain from doing so?

~~~
liljimmytables
Also, as swombat observed: the criteria for maximising shareholder returns
long-term might be (and almost certainly is) very different to the short-term
milking of the company for profit. Intuitively, a law requiring that company
decisions favour maximum profit over N years would be ambiguous to the point
of unenforceable.

------
kinleyd
Laid-back and passionate - that's an awesome combination in my book. Great
post.

